# Guadalajara for Navidad!!!



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see my city in all of it's Christmas glory!

I am very very excited. Does anyone recommend a good restuarant near the centro?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We like Restaurante Antiqua in Centro. If you stand with your back to the front of the Cathedral, it will be on the perpendicular street to your left, upstairs, over the green umbrellas. They have a very nice buffet in the mornings, until noon or 1PM, I think. Good music, good views and good food.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Restuarant*



Balboa said:


> I can't wait to see my city in all of it's Christmas glory!
> 
> I am very very excited. Does anyone recommend a good restuarant near the centro?


I haven't eaten in many but really was impressed with the food, service, variety and price of La Chata at 126 Calle Ramon Corona.. A few minutes walk from Plaza Tapatia. Not fancy.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*The old Sanborne*



RVGRINGO said:


> We like Restaurante Antiqua in Centro. If you stand with your back to the front of the Cathedral, it will be on the perpendicular street to your left, upstairs, over the green umbrellas. They have a very nice buffet in the mornings, until noon or 1PM, I think. Good music, good views and good food.


Are you talking about the rest. on the second floor that has the open windows that is where Sanborne used to be on the corner? We went there twice and it was great. The view is cool.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't recall Sanborne being there, but it is on the second floor.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Restuarant*



RVGRINGO said:


> I don't recall Sanborne being there, but it is on the second floor.


The green umbrellas underneath is a sign it is the same place. Is it on the corner and do all the widows open? I went to this restaurant of the Sanbourne department store, they had the whole building, there in 1985.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I didn't get to Mexico until 2001. No Sanborne at that location, but they aren't far away. You can probably use Google maps and street view to see their present location in centro.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Sanborne*



RVGRINGO said:


> I didn't get to Mexico until 2001. No Sanborne at that location, but they aren't far away. You can probably use Google maps and street view to see their present location in centro.


Right. Sanborne moved to a new store a couple blocks down the street. At the elevator going up to the upper floors across the open space is a convenience store. They also have steps going up to the restaurant beside the elevator. Yes the green awnings over the windows on the second floor is the place we went to.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Balboa said:


> I can't wait to see my city in all of it's Christmas glory!
> 
> I am very very excited. Does anyone recommend a good restuarant near the centro?


Options:
La Alemana - Okay
Miguel Blanco #871, 
cerca Dieciseis de Septiembre, 
(33) 3613 1148
*
La Chata - Okay
Corona, entre Juarez y Lopez Cotilla
***
La Fonda de la Noche - Really excellent, but a little further from the Catedral
Calle de Jesus 251, 
esquina Reforma, 
3827 0917
*****
La Fonda de San Miguel - Very good, pretty pricey, and somewhat touristy
Member Rating: ***** 4.5
Address: Donato Guerra 25, 
Centro Histórico, 
Guadalajara, Jalisco
Phone: 33/3613-0809
***
La Gorda - pretty good
Corona, 2 blks S of Javier Mina/Juarez, 
in Mulbar Edificio
***

If you are willing to go a little further afield, there are tons of restaurants in all price ranges about 2 km W of the Catedral along Avenida Chapultepec.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I will have to check out the scene when I fly down there. I'm sure the city already looks pretty with all the Christmas lights and decorations.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

For breakfast, I reccomend a _mollete ranchero_ at Cafe Siglo 21 in Mercado Alcalde. Wash it down with a cup of Magdaleno's famous coffee....yum.


----------

